# Lumpy, scabby rash.



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Hi. I have had dogs all my life but this is the first time I have had a chihuahua. I have an awesome little boy called Mr Chi. I am loving this forum and have learned lots from it.
I am wondering if anyone can help me identify a bumpy rash on Mr Chis head? It has been there for 2 weeks and seems to be spreading. The pic doesnt show it very well. Its dry, flaky and bumpy. No redness and no itching. 
Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think if it's spreading i would see the vet


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

If it's spreading it would make me nervous that it's a fungus (like ringworm or something). My dogs have never had it, but unfortunately (tmi) I did almost constantly on my feet when I was little. That's kinda what it sounds like. Either way, I would take him in to the vet.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I do have a vet app for Friday. I will keep you posted.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Do keep us posted as to what the vet says.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Have just got back from vets. She has taken a scraping to check for fungal and bacterial infections. She suggested Stronghold, as that kills all mites including demodex so we did that while I was there. She also pointed out Mr Chis skin was very dry all over and suggested extra oil in his food even though his food already contains oils.
Lets hope we can pinpoint what it is as it is getting worse.
Poor Mr Chi..it seems if its not one thing its another.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Judenmink said:


> Have just got back from vets. She has taken a scraping to check for fungal and bacterial infections. She suggested Stronghold, as that kills all mites including demodex so we did that while I was there. She also pointed out Mr Chis skin was very dry all over and suggested extra oil in his food even though his food already contains oils.
> Lets hope we can pinpoint what it is as it is getting worse.
> Poor Mr Chi..it seems if its not one thing its another.


I would get some coconut oil to help with the dry skin.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Bumping this for Tilly Tiko.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tilly tiko (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmmmm. It does look similar. How old was your boy when he got this? X


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Be careful in watching him after using Stronghold. It's a Frontline product from what I just read. I would try ACV inside & out first.


----------

